# Greetings from North Myrtle Beach SC



## Miss Marty (Feb 5, 2008)

*
Arrived at the Fairfield Wyndham Myrtle Beach "Cottages" *
on Saturday, Feb 2, 2008 after a 10 hour drive from Maryland 

Staying in a Three (3) Bedroom (Blue/Green Exterior) Cottage 
for three (3) full weeks - Check out date - Saturday, Feb 23.

Using AOL Dial Up - Free Local and 800 calls 
Wireless Internet Access Available for a fee... 

If anyone wants to stop by or meet up 
E-Mail or call me at:  1-843-281-3300


----------



## bobcat (Feb 6, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Arrived at the Fairfield Wyndham Myrtle Beach "Cottages" *
> on Saturday, Feb 2, 2008 after a 10 hour drive from Maryland
> 
> ...



Marty, You will have a nice warm week. Maybe, rain on WED... Temps above normal for this time of year.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 7, 2008)

*Cottages 1-35 are located on 4th Ave S*

*
Wyndham Vacation Resort*

Check in is located at 
Wyndham Ocean Blvd. 

Check in is now in Tower Two
Pull into Tower 2 Garage and 
take the elevator to Level P2

Once you check in & 
pick up your keys....

Drive West on 5th. Avenue S. 

You will pass the first five cottages 
that are on Laura Lane (Unit 36-40)
These units have a white exterior.

Turn Right on 7th St & then left on
4th Ave S. The units are numbered
1 to 35 - The outdoor pool sits where 
Cottage 17 and 18 should have been.

There is a mix of 3 & 4 Bedroom homes
Lovely landscaping surround the homes

Huge cement driveway parking pads with
under the house parking for four or more

It is an easy walk to the Atlantic Ocean
and parking is available by the beach 

Wyndham offers free shuttle bus pick up
that is provided to and from Ocean Blvd.

The weather has been very nice and Sunny
with occasional Sea Fog near the Beaches


----------



## Bucky (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Marty,

Enjoy your trip.  I've got a group of 8 golfers coming down to Ocean Blvd 2/25-28.  Never stayed there before and was wondering if you could tell me where the two indoor pools and indoor jacuzzi are located.  Thanks.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2008)

*Amenities for Wyndham Ocean Boulevard Resort*

*
Tower 1*

Units ending in 51-57 
Two (2) levels of parking 

1st Floor Amenities

Indoor Pool - Hot Tub
Infinity Pool - Outdoor
Two (2) Jacuzzis

Workout Facility
Restrooms 

Pool, Jacuzzi, Hot Tub, Workout Facility 

*Open from 8 AM until 11 PM*


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2008)

*Amenities for Wyndham Ocean Boulevard Resort..*

*
Tower 2 *

Units ending in 31-44
Two (2) levels of parking

1st Floor Amenities 

Entrance to Infinity Pool
Entrance to Zero Entry Pool

Activities Center
Resort Photographer 
Recreation Room 
Game Room
Member Services 
Book Rentals
Podium Room 
Restrooms 

Level P2

Lobby Check-In 
Member Services Desk
Concierge

Lazy River
Exit to Beach 

Movie Rental Machine
Restrooms 
Vending Machines 
(2,4,6,8,10)

Computer Room, Game Room, and Activites Center 
*Open 8 AM - 11 PM*

*Front Desk is Available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week*


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2008)

*Amenities for Wyndham Ocean Boulevard Resort...*

*
Tower 3 *

Units ending in 21-27
Two (2) levels of parking 

1st Floor Amenities 

Zero Entry Pool
Lazy River 

Internet Access 
*No Printer*
Computer Room 
*Open 8 AM - 11 PM*

Newpaper Machines 
Vending Machines


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2008)

*Amenities for Wyndham Ocean Boulevard Resort....*

*
Tower 4* 

Units ending in 01-13
Four (4) levels of parking 

1st Floor Amenities 

Outdoor Pool 
Two (2) Jacuzzis 
Kiddy Pool - Playground
Indoor Pool - Hot Tub 
Sauna - Dry

Workout Facility 
Newspaper Machines (P2)
Vending Machines (P4)
Massage Therapist (Appt Only)

*WiFi Internet Access is available for $29.95 week*


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2008)

*February 2-9*

*
Myrtle Beach is very nice this time of year * 

It has been a very busy first week here in Myrtle Beach
We have rode from the North Carolina / South Carolina 
Line to Surfside Beach via Business 17 and Highway 17

We went shopping at Sears in the new Coastal Mall

Checked out the new Hard Rock Park on 501
Not Open Yet.  (They have a long way to go)

Went to an Antique Mall out on Hwy 501  

Cruised approx 20 miles along Highway 31  
It is a North/South alternative to Hwy 17
that by-passes most of Myrtle Beach

Visited Old Friends from Maryland 
that moved here a few years ago

On Sat. we have to re-check in for our second week
& have plans to go to the Myrtle Beach Stamp Show.


----------



## bobcat (Feb 8, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Myrtle Beach is very nice this time of year *
> 
> It has been a very busy first week here in Myrtle Beach
> ...



Marty, Too bad you did not drive into N C. There is an fishing village called Calabash. I thing you would have enjoyed it. Did you stop at Martin's megga golf shop. ? You could have picked up clubs for JBL.  Did you walk around Barefoot Landing or Broadway at the Beach.? Y'ALL COME BACK


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 9, 2008)

*Wyndham at The Cottages*

*
Week 2*

A little something about the cottages 

Dining Area - Kitchen - Living Room 

The three  (3) main areas are painted
blue - creamy yellow - white trim

Dining Room Table - White Wood 
6 white chairs with red cushions
There is a hanging light over the table 
One front Window with drapes & sheers 

Huge Breakfast Bar and Counter 
4 white stools with red cushions 

The Kitchen has White Cabinets 
All of the GE Appliances are white

Full size refrigerator with auto ice maker
Electric 4 Burner Stove and (Clean) Oven 
Wall Microwave over the Stove 
Dishwasher and Double Stainless Sink

Double Closet for Food and Storage
One Front Clothes Closet for Hang Ups 
Closet for Furnace (Dirty Air Filter) 

There is a 
Stackable Washer and Dryer in Closet 

One Tree and Lots of green plants and florals


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 9, 2008)

*Bucky*

*
Tower 4 - Outdoor Pool - Closed *

Bill took a photo from a higher floor down 
into the tower 4 (oldest) outdoor pool area 

Do not know what the problem was/is
but it looks like a major re-constuction

He did not check out the old indoor pool


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Marty,
            You mentioned the Hard Rock Amusement Park, have you seen anything that says when it is scheduled to open? I recently read it was on schedule for this spring, but you seem to suggest otherwise.

             There is a chance we may use our Marriott MOW this July 4th, if my daughter decides to miss her dance tournment. Not likely, which is fine, but I'd like to know so I can promote it with my rental ad, if I knew for sure it was going to be open by Independence Day. 

Regards.
Joe


----------



## Bucky (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Marty.  We love MB.  We'll be down again over Labor Day and staying at MOW.  If you'd like a great fish house, go to Murrells Inlet and try Divine's.  Sets right next to the steak house called Bovine's.  Both are really good restaurants.  Have you checked out the new Market Common yet?   Have a great stay.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 11, 2008)

*North Myrtle Beach to Surfside Beach*

*
RE: *
Bucky
Have you checked out the new Market Common yet? 


We traveled East from Hightway 17 to Business 17
thru the old airport area that 
will be the new Market Common
It reminds me of the New Town in Williamsburg VA.

Lots of new housing and shopping malls

www.witherspreserve.com/


----------



## london (Feb 11, 2008)

*Wi Fi*

Many resorts now charge a weekly fee for high speed internet.

$4.00 a day is not bad....Of course come resorts have it in the units at no charge.

We love Myrtle Beach.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 12, 2008)

We spent New Years in MB and both Hard Rock and Market Common were supposed to open this April. 


  Market Common is just like the new Coconut Mall in Bonita Beach Fl and a few other areas we have visited. Should be pretty nice. Upscale walking around downtown feel with a blend of shops,eateries and condos above the retailers plus a movieplex.

 If you are in the Murrell's Inlet area we ate at the original Dead Dog Saloon. right on the water, nice view,casual flair. You can walk out on the dock. There is a nice store to browse nearby The Lazy Gator.http://www.lazygatorgifts.com  I would not make a special trip to go here  unless you are headed yhis way but if you are in the area it's worth a stop. http://www.deaddogsaloon.com

We did not get to Pawley's Island or Huntington Park.,, south of MB. I also wanted to drive further north of MB and see Wilmington NC but for a three day trip there was not enough time this trip.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 12, 2008)

*Wyndham at The Cottages*

*
Master Bedroom and Bathrooms *

Master Bedroom has a King Size Bed
Two Nite Stands and Chest with TV

One Medium Side Window with Drapes,
Small window that looks out onto deck

Master Bathroom has 2 Sections

Corner Whirlpool Jetted Tub with Window 
Sink & Vanity and nice size clothes closet

Toilet, Sink and Vanity with tall window
and a Stand Up Glass Enclosed Shower

The floors & some of the bathroom walls are
Tiled - "Steamed Shrimp Color" Painted Walls


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 13, 2008)

*Wyndham at The Cottages...*

*
Guest Bedrooms and Double Bathroom*

Guest Bedroom - King Size Bed  
Two Nite Stands and Chest with TV
This Bed Room is painted Yellow/Beige

One Medium Size Window with Drapes and
Another window that looks out to the side

Guest Bedroom - Two Queen Beds 
One Night Stand and Chest with TV
This Bed Room is painted Green/Light Green

One Regular Size Window with Drapes,
that looks out back (neighbors yard)

Guest Bathroom has 2 Sections and is shared &
located between the second and third bedroom 

Sink & Vanity and nice size storage closet
Regular Tub with Shower - Toilet - Window

The floors & some of the bathroom walls 
are Tiled - "Sky Blue Color" Painted Walls

_*Note: 
All of the Bedrooms have Ceiling Fans with Lights*_


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 14, 2008)

*Wyndham Ocean Blvd*

*
Feb 14th*

Today we stopped in the Wyndham 
Ocean Blvd and looked around some  

Checked out the Computer Lab - Located in Tower 3 - Level One
Eight (8) Computers and Zero (0) Printers

Stopped in the Activities Center - Located in Tower 2 - Level One 
Picked up a pretty Heart Shape Valentine`s Day Balloon for Lucky.. 
(Tuesday night they had two seatings for a Valentines Eve Dinner)

There is also a nice lounge and game room & a really small gift shop
Children under the age of 12 are not permitted in the game room
without adult supervision.. 

The resort offers a Welcome Morning Mixer Social, Milkshake Socials,
Carolina Sunshine Social (just a few people today) Ice Cream Socials

Went up to the 15th Floor and previewed 
a small two (2) Bedroom Oceanfront Model


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 15, 2008)

*Westgate Myrtle Beach Resort*

While out for a ride, we decided to stop in and look around 
Westgates Myrtle Beach Resort.  The exterior of the building 
appears to be an old converted oceanfront motel.  The old
restaurant inside now a Westgate Sales Presentation center.

Formerly The Holiday Inn Oceanfront Resort Myrtle Beach
Located across from The Family Kingdom Amusement Park
Ocean/Beach Front Property with Window Air Conditioners

Any Tuggers own at this MB location
How much are the maintenance fees?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 16, 2008)

*Today we visited • Marriott's OceanWatch • MOW*

*
Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes  *

Ocean Watch is located on the beach near 82nd St. in 
The Grande Dunes area of Myrtle Beach South Carolina 

The lobby and lounge area is upscale and inviting
with a sitting area to meet & greet friends & family

The ocean front outdoor pool area is very beautiful  
Marriott is building a new pool area with a lazy river 
and a garden building a little further from the ocean

There is an activities center for Kids and a Gift Shop
Garage Parking - Ocean Watch T/S  looks really nice

Internet Access (one computer & printer) is available
on the first floor near the lobby for $ .35 per minute!

Any Tuggers own at Ocean Watch 
How much are the maintenance fees

When is the new building 
& pool scheduled to open?


----------



## shagnut (Feb 17, 2008)

You are right around the corner from Hoskins!! Check out the shag clubs and pick up some genuine NC/SC beach music at Judys. Best souvener bu far. shaggy


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 17, 2008)

Marty, have you been to either the Sea Captain's House Restaurant on North Ocean Boulevard for breakfast or the Flamingo Grill for dinner?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 18, 2008)

*Shore Crest Vacation Villas ™ I & II*

*
February 17, 2008*

On Sunday afternoon we visited:

SHORE CREST VACATION VILLAS™ I & II
4709 South Ocean Boulevard 
North Myrtle Beach, SC 29582 
843.361.3600

This Bluegreen Resort offers  two timeshare buildings: 
Shore Crest I on the ocean and Shore Crest II on the 
marsh and just a short stroll to the beach and ocean. 

We spent our time checking out the lobby, (free 
Sunday Local Newspaper) & lounge (2 Computers)

Looked at the indoor pool and stood on a balcony
overlooking the ocean and SC I grounds - They 
offer a Lazy River - Hot Tub - Ocean Front Pool.

We were able to preview a Two Bedroom Model 

Nice size Kitchen - Dining Area and Living room with an
Ocean Front Balcony, a cute little table and two chairs
Master Bedroom with a plush mattress and garden tub 
Guest Bedroom with 2 average twin beds 2nd bathroom
The model was clean and comfortable looking.

There was a real nice feel to the resort, but the 
common areas could stand to be a little cleaner. 

Just across the street, Shore Crest II overlooks the meandering coastal marshes that define South Carolina’s lowcountry beauty. With its deeper yellow and blue hues, these villas have a warm “Cape Cod” ambiance.

This timeshare in located near Barefoot Landing in the Windy Hills area.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wyndham Sea Watch Plantation*

*
February 18 *

Rain and Thunder in North Myrtle Beach Sunday Night
Cleared up early on Monday with temps in the low 70s.

Rode over to check out Wyndham Sea Watch Plantation
SeaWatch was our first Myrtle Beach Timeshare Vacation
Six years ago.  Since then we always like to drop by and 
look around.  They have several indoor and outdoor pools
& a lazy river.  Just steps to the beautiful Atlantic Ocean.

If I had to decide between SeaWatch and Ocean Blvd
I would take Ocean Blvd, because of the Shag Clubs &
the feel of North Myrtle Beach, Main St neighborhood.

Most of the tourist that came in for the Holiday Weekend
have gone & the Drug Store Chains now have 75% off on 
Valentine Day candy & stuffed animals.  Lucky now has a
few new Myrtle Beach buddies. Two Brown Stuffed Bears.

We have eaten out several times the past few weeks 
Our favorites are Spring House NMB and Fuddruckers.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 21, 2008)

*North Myrtle Beach*

*
February 20, 2008*

Went to the Ribbon Cutting and Grand Opening of 
North Myrtle Beach`s newest Bi-Lo Grocery Store 

Arrived around 7:45 AM
Got to see the following 

North Myrtle Beach Mayor
Ms. South Carolina & the
North Myrtle Beach Band 

Lucky was a big hit as he rode around in a small 
shopping cart with a small fresh carrot in a cup

On Wednesday the first 100 to entered received a $10 Gift Card
Thursday the first 100 to entered received a Bi-Lo fleece banket

A great place to shop for groceries 
while staying at a timeshare in NBM


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 21, 2008)

*Club Regency in Regency Towers*

*
Feb 21, 2008*

Went down to South Myrtle Beach today and stopped in the 
Club Regency in Regency Towers to see a 2 bedroom ocean 
front unit (Regency Towers only has twenty timeshare units)

Regency Towers is located at 2511 Ocean Blvd South 
It is an older building and looks nice from the exterior

The unit we seen (105) was clean but somewhat dated
The maint. fees are approx $700.  The building and unit
are your average beach/ocean property and anyone who 
wants to be directly on the beach during the prime summer
months (June - July - August) would enjoy this MB location

But for off-season weeks the fees 
paid in two payments are too high
and the units are too outdated...


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 22, 2008)

*Windemere a nine-story vacation resort on Ocean Blvd*

*
Windemere*

Seen an avail week on Interval International - Discovered the resort 
is located next to Fairfield Wyndham Ocean Blvd North Myrtle Beach

Anyone seen or stayed at Windemere Resort in a 3 or 4 bedroom T/S


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 23, 2008)

*Feb 2-23, 2008   Cottage Number 10*

*
Feb 23, 2008*

We would like to Thank Everyone at The Wyndham 
for making our stay at the cottages a pleasant one

The front desk staff, maintenace workers, cleaning 
& laundry staff and grounds crew did a fabulous job 

Staying at The Cottages in North Myrtle Beach SC
was like having our very own Private Vacation Home


----------



## Bucky (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info Marty.  Hope you had a great trip.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 6, 2008)

*Wyndham Myrtle Beach Cottages*

Anyone own here in 
North Myrtle Beach?


----------



## gjaques (Sep 11, 2008)

We have roughly half our points deeded at Ocean Blvd and half at Seawatch.  Did our first stay at Ocean Blvd 6 weeks ago and while we enjoyed our stay, the parking situation was horrible and overall we prefer Seawatch.  We will reserve in the Cottages sometime probably in 2010 or 2011, but already made our reservations for 2009 at Ocean Blvd before our recent trip.
Greg


----------

